# Programm + alle davon abhängigen entfernen

## Stere

Hi

Habe mich diese Woche mal mit Gentoo beschäftigt und bin begeistert. Habe nach 3 Tagen (und Nächten) bereits Gnome 2.0 starten können  :Smile: 

Wie entferne ich jetzt aber zb. Gnome wieder? Bei meiner Debian kann ich einfach GTK+ entfernen und der Paketmanager weiß, das der Rest von Gnome ohne GTK nicht mehr läuft (logisch) und deshalb wird alles entfernt. Gentoo scheint hier aber einfach das Programm oder die libs zu entfernen ohne Rücksicht auf andere Abhängigkeiten  :Sad: 

Ist das so oder habe ich einfach nur irgendwo einen Parameter übersehen?

----------

## spyro

imo ist das so. das er beim umerge die abhänigkeiten nicht überprüft.

.spyro

----------

## meyerm

Um portage zu "verteidigen": Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass eine solche Abhängigkeitsüberprüfung bereits in der Mache sei...

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr...  :Wink: 

----------

## Stere

Das wäre ja schön. Schließlich sind die Abhängigkeiten ja schon definiert, brauchen also "nur" noch umgekehrt zurück verfolgt werden, oder?

----------

## Black666

Siehe folgendes Script:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8453

Ist halt jetzt die Frage, ob du es mit diesem Script machst, oder wartest, bis emerge dieses Feature unterstützt. Kann mir vorstellen, daß es nicht mehr lange dauern wird bis dahin...aber leider gibt es viel zu wenig developer für viel zu viel Arbeit.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

